# Settlers porté sur iPhone



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'acheter Settlers de Gameloft sur iPhone (iPOD Touch pour moi...)

Le portage est parfait. Je retrouve ce jeu sur lequel j'ai passé tellement de temps il y a quelques années.

Par contre j'ai déjà un souci, dès la première mission suivant le tutorial.

J'ai des militaires formés, un navire de guerre et je devrais donc pouvoir partir attaquer les Vikings sur l'île d'en face.

Mais impossible de faire embarquer mes soldats sur le navire de guerre...


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2009)

Bon.... je m'échinais à trouver comment faire embarquer mes soldats, et pendant ce temps mais pionniers explorait la carte.

9a m'a permis de voir qu'en fait je suis sur la MEME ile que les Vikings et que je n'ai donc pas à passer par la mer pour aller les zigouiller!

j'en ai déjà occis un certain nombre mais je n'ai toujours pas terminé la mission. A priori il reste 72 soldats viking quelque part sans que je réussisse à les trouver...
J'y retourne!


----------



## antoine10 (1 Juillet 2010)

je viens d'obtenir ce jeux, très bien fait je trouve pour un jeux d'ipod mais je n'arrive pas à finir la mission, mais soldats restent plantés dans le camps ennemi est rien ne se passe!
peux-tu m'aider ?!
 ps: de plus mes catapultes n'attaquent pas les bâtiments, le jeux ne bouge plus
  :mouais:


----------



## Shp814 (8 Juillet 2010)

J'y est jouer rapidement donc je peux pas t'aider mais je sais qu'il y a un exellent tuto au début du jeux, faut voir si tu peux pas y reacceder dans les menus!?


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2010)

Moi j'ai abandonné... au-delà des première missions, les missions suivantes deviennent impossibles


----------

